# Annyeohaseyo everyone!



## GreenEyedDespereaux (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi, my name is Anna, I'm going to be sixteen next week. I'm new here. I've trained in TSD since I was four, and currently hold a 4th degree black belt.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 27, 2007)

Annyong Ha Shyip Shio  Welcome to MT, happy posting.  always good to have more TSD here!!!  Where do you study?


----------



## GreenEyedDespereaux (Sep 27, 2007)

In South Carolina


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 27, 2007)

Tang Soo, Anna! Glad to meet someone new.

Out of curiosity, are you part of any federation?


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 27, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Lynne (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Anna.  Welcome.   Training since 4 - how wonderful!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Happy Posting!!


----------



## Master K (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome...And if I you don't mind me asking who is your instructor?


----------

